# Acer Aspire 4710Z wireless & Bluetooth Driver for XP



## friend2gossip (Apr 4, 2012)

Dear experts,
I am not able to find Wireless & Bluetooth Driver for my Acer Aspire 4710Z Laptop. I am using XP Professional Service Pack 3.
I tried to download from Download but still its not working.
Please help me out.

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What happens when you try and install the drivers files from the Acer Support Site?

Are there any other missing drivers listed in Device Manager?


----------



## friend2gossip (Apr 4, 2012)

makinu1der2 said:


> What happens when you try and install the drivers files from the Acer Support Site?
> 
> Are there any other missing drivers listed in Device Manager?


Dear friend,
I managed to install the wireless driver now there is only one missing driver in the Device Manager ie SM Bus Controller. Hope this has nothing to do with wireless? I can see the following drivers under Network Adapters...
1) 1394 Net Adapter
2) Broadcom 802.11g Netwok Adapter
3) Broadcom Netlink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet.

But when I search the wireless network there is a message 'No wireless netwok found' & all the while wireless light is blinking.

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

SM Bus Controller need to install the chipset driver


----------



## friend2gossip (Apr 4, 2012)

oscer1 said:


> SM Bus Controller need to install the chipset driver


Hi,
I have also installed the SM Bus Controller Driver. Now there is no unknown device in Device Mnager. My concern is that when I am searching for Wireless Network by pressing the wifi button... its not showing any available network & the wifi light is blinking all the time. Is there any problem with device or configuration? How to know whether wifi is really ON or OFF coz I feel that if wifi is on then the light should not blink continously. 

Secondly wifi network is available no doubt about it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the info here and see if you have things set correctly Automatic Wireless Internet / Network Connections in Windows XP


----------

